# Josh Barnett - Evil Ash



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

What do you think, guys?


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

i like the street fighter style rep


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

dope man but the dots r to much


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Somebody else said about taking the dots off the render or dulling them so I made a second version. I also blended the flame. I forgot to do that with the first one. I was going to though.


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

Wow, i think its amazing, i just think the face doesnt really look like josh barnets actaul face.


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

there u go that looks much better 
good job man 

+rep


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Very well done ash. How did you get that effect? Was that just the render?

I like you style and it's one of the better sigs I've seen here.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Thank you everybody. Which effect are you speaking of?

I sent this to Josh on MySpace and he sent me a message saying that it's pretty kick ass. So, that was nice of him.


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

It looks good.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Evil Ash said:


> Thank you everybody. Which effect are you speaking of?
> 
> I sent this to Josh on MySpace and he sent me a message saying that it's pretty kick ass. So, that was nice of him.


The animation effect on the pic of Barnett, and the flames. Or is that just how the render is?


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

The flame was a part of the picture. I thought it would look good to keep the flame. I'm pretty sure I copied the layer, blurred the second layer and set it to overlay. I'm not 100% sure.

If anybody that wants help with graphics and you have MSN, send me your account email and I will add you if you like. Even if you think you can help me. That would be just as good.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Evil Ash said:


> *The flame was a part of the picture. I thought it would look good to keep the flame. I'm pretty sure I copied the layer, blurred the second layer and set it to overlay. I'm not 100% sure.*
> 
> If anybody that wants help with graphics and you have MSN, send me your account email and I will add you if you like. Even if you think you can help me. That would be just as good.


Ah the old Gaussian(sp?) blur lighting effect, I like that one. I thought you added the flames afterwards, and thats what I was asking for. Thanks nonetheless.


----------

